# vree wijs



## cyaxares_died

Wat betekend "vree wijs" in de volgende zin?
"Welkom in Gent! Ik weet zeker dat ge 't hier _vree wijs_ zult vinden."

En waarom kan men het ook "wree wijs" schrijven? Zijn er twee uitspraken van?


----------



## Joannes

*Vree* comes from *wreed* (<wr> at the beginning of a word is pronunced /vr/ in Dutch). It is used very much as an intensifier (= 'heel, very, très, sehr') in the local dialect of Ghent and parts of the Belgian province of East-Flanders. (It is sometimes also used as such in other regions, but rather marginally.) *Wijs* is like 'cool' in Ghent, and thus *vree wijs* is a very Ghent-like manner to qualify something you like. Therefore: 'Welcome to Ghent! I'm sure you'll like it here.'


----------



## Grytolle

Haha. Waar heb ik die zin eerder gezien?

<wr> wordt altijd uitgesproken als [vr]

"wree" als versterking komt van "wreed", vandaar dat ik het liever met <wr> spel dan met <vr>



Edit: Seg... dië Joannes is weer sneller geweest  (Die toewensing kreeg ik trouwens op unilang)


----------



## Grytolle

Oh, en als je het goed wilt doen moet je het min of meer als "vrie: waas" uitspreken


----------



## HKK

Echt? Volgens mij spreken Gentenaren 'vree wijs' min of meer volgens het boekje uit.

[vre. βɛis]


----------



## Grytolle

Tja, mijn idee van het Gents baseert zich op de zanger in Biezebaaze


----------



## Grytolle

http://www.meertens.knaw.nl/mand/database/

Volgens deze database klinken/klonken de ee van "wree" als "ie" ([i:]) en de ij als "aa" ([a:]).
Voor de klinker van wree zoek op: _vocaal: "ai+", I241p Gent  BeOv
_Voor de klinker van wijs zoek op: vocaal: _"i==", I241p Gent  BeOv_

Maar het kan wel dat dat helemaal niet meer geldt


----------



## Joannes

Toch wel, toch wel.


----------

